# شرح بالصور لبرمجة فتيس الاكتروس mp1 mp2 mp3 يدوياً ( البرمجة الكبري )



## اكروس (11 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كثيراً من سائقين شاحنات اكتروس mp2 لايعرفون برمجة الفتيس بالطريقة السليمة لذلك اقدم لكم

شرح بالصور لبرمجة فتيس الاكتروس mp1 mp2 mp3 يدوياً ( البرمجة الكبري )

اولاً اشحن هواء السيارة علي 10 قبل البدء في البرمجة ثم قوم بابطال المحرك انظر الصور
1- الضغط علي الزرين مع بعض الموجدين بالعصا كما في الصورة باليد اليسري

2- قوم بالضغط علي الدبرياج

3- قوم بفتح الكنتاك باليدي اليمني
4- بعد ذلك ستسمع صوت قم بترك الدبرياج بعد ذلك تسمع الصوت مره اخرى اضغط على الدبرياج
الى ان تظهر حرف n وتبداء اسهم الريشه (السريع والبطئ) في الوميض
بعد ظهور حرف n علي الشاشة مثل
5- قم باداره المحرك وانت ضاغط علي الدبرياج
وسوف تسمع نفس الصوت بعد ادارة الماتور قم بترك الدبرياج الى ان تسمع الصوت مره اخرى اضغط علي الدبرياج
كرر العمليه عند سماع الصوت
6- سوف يظهر لك حرف n وقد ثبت على الشاشه
وبكده تكون انتهت البرمجة

:13::13::13:
*


----------



## راعي السوزو (25 يوليو 2014)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على الشرح بس يليت توضح *3- قوم بفتح الكنتاك باليدي اليمني اذا فيه صوره *


----------

